# Может ли быть?



## бабкаЁшка (12 Сен 2008)

Меня беспокоят сильные боли в области поясницы уже давно. Врачи районной больницы толком ничего не говорят...Ну да Бог с ними. Я вот спросить о чем хотела: може ли быть из-за проблем с позвоночником проблемы с пищеварением и менструацией?
Заранее спасибо.umnik


----------

